# Separation Anxiety



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

In our group forum at IAABC, a number of trainers have noticed in the last few years an increase in the number of cases of separation anxiety/distress. This is truly a difficult problem to deal with. A number of them list it as the most frequent reason they get calls for help. It is so sad to watch this in our dogs. It can be prevented or at least managed by proper training methods starting from day one that we get our pups. 
Nichole Wilde has a great new book https://www.dogwise.com/ItemDetails.cfm?ID=DTB1179 that has some newer ideas on how to work with this behavior problem. For those who are dealing with it , I would highly recommend it. And for those who want to prevent it , even better. It's sad. It's common in any breed , not just toys. Even though dogs are not truly pack animals, they are social animals. And it's no wonder they miss us so much. HYHYHT?


----------

